# Best trolling real cheap motor



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We have had this 1978 jon boat for years and just now getting it ready to put in water.It is 8ft wide and 18 ft long.
It has a Evinrude 65HP motor. I'm sure it is as old as the boat. Or maybe not.
But since motor is old like us I'm not into getting stuck in the water be it rivers or Intracoastal waterways aka ICW.
So I need a backup.
I also want pontoons but hubby says no way will he rig up pontoons. So I have to find out how to make a deal with him of soem kind.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Here you go, hand operated trolling motor. Only $100 and no battery or gasoline required!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> Here you go, hand operated trolling motor. Only $100 and no battery or gasoline required!


Very funny!
Now help me find one I don't have to work with.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> Here you go, hand operated trolling motor. Only $100 and no battery or gasoline required!


On second thought I might could rig a battery operated heavy duty drill to the thing and let it do the work.
I am planning to have small solar bank onboard.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

That's a big John boat. Any pictures? 
I would look for an old Johnson Sea Horse gas trolling motor for a boat that size.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

JustCliff said:


> That's a big John boat. Any pictures?
> I would look for an old Johnson Sea Horse gas trolling motor for a boat that size.


 Soon as I can reload them onto someplace I'll put pics up.
It is a big jon boat and i was readign about trollers and it says fro that size we need a 65 to 70lb. thust. And we do want saltwater and fresh. Hope to get it ready by next spring.
So far son helped hubby paint it and under coat it with Super Slick Steel Flex 2000. All the ribbits look great so we just flexed over them.
Steel flex is what air boats use for their bottoms.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

JustCliff said:


> That's a big John boat. Any pictures?
> I would look for an old Johnson Sea Horse gas trolling motor for a boat that size.


Thats a good point. You can get old 3hp and 5hp motors for cheap and once gone through they will work great and be reliable. I have my cousins 1948 goodyear 1and a half hp on a stand now trying to get it to run. But i have to rig up a new coil. Did a 1957 Johnson 5hp for him what a great motor that is. Gas may be a better bet.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

RedBeard said:


> Thats a good point. You can get old 3hp and 5hp motors for cheap and once gone through they will work great and be reliable. I have my cousins 1948 goodyear 1and a half hp on a stand now trying to get it to run. But i have to rig up a new coil. Did a 1957 Johnson 5hp for him what a great motor that is. Gas may be a better bet.


My hubby is great with fixing things. So he could probably fix up old motor, good idea thanks RedB


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

No problem but justcliff came up with it first. Ha! I was going to recommend a place in fl that i use to get outboard parts, but that's where you are so you probably know a 100 places down there.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

I'd still go with the hand crank propeller lol.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

RedBeard said:


> No problem but justcliff came up with it first. Ha! I was going to recommend a place in fl that i use to get outboard parts, but that's where you are so you probably know a 100 places down there.


No its been years since we bought boat parts so recommend it. I know 20 years ago we used After Market Marine out of Louisianna I think it was. Rebuilt an old inline inboard back then. And West Marine in Jax. for outboard.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Meerkat said:


> No its been years since we bought boat parts so recommend it. I know 20 years ago we used After Market Marine out of Louisianna I think it was. Rebuilt an old inline inboard back then. And West Marine in Jax. for outboard.


I use these guys. They are great people to deal with, very knowledgeable and happy to help. I like them because i can call them and they make sure i am getting what i need along with any tech help i need. I believe you will like them.
http://www.maxrules.com/fixwhatsnew.php


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

RedBeard said:


> I use these guys. They are great people to deal with, very knowledgeable and happy to help. I like them because i can call them and they make sure i am getting what i need along with any tech help i need. I believe you will like them.
> http://www.maxrules.com/fixwhatsnew.php


Thanks Red. Will check it out.


----------

